# is pedalpower triplet a good choice ?



## dave soi (7 Mar 2020)

is pedalpowers triplet a good choice namely the base triplet model from 2900 euros ? what is the build quality like ? if anyone has one please leave comments about it below.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2020)

I have no idea what this means and it appears, neither does anyone else.


----------



## dave soi (20 Mar 2020)

ah i didnt explain it has anyone rode a tandem bike for 3 people ?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

The Goodies?


----------



## dave soi (20 Mar 2020)

yeah they did i guess


----------



## dave soi (21 Mar 2020)

my first triplet if anyone has any tips leave them down below


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2020)

Mick the Miller in the 6.30 at Walthamstow


----------

